# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  trećerotka - kad krenuti u rodilište?

## buba klara

Sukus svega sto sam do sad iscitala je da kod treceg poroda ne treba dugo cekati doma, vec krenuti cim krenu prvi znakovi poroda.
Sto se trudova tice, uglavnom citam da se krene kad budu vec na 10 min.

Po nekakvim prosjecima, treći porod bi trebao biti brzi od prethodnih, makar, naravno, uvijek ima i drugacijih iskustava.

Kakva su vasa? Kad ste krenuli u rodiliste? 

Naravno da bih htjela sto dulje biti doma i doci pred sam porod u rodiliste, ali uzasno me strah da nesto ne zakompliciram bebi ako predugo budem cekala, ukoliko treci porod doista bude i najbrzi. 
(Inace, u mojem slucaju, 2. porod je bio trostruko brzi od 1. - prva beba cca 8 sati, druga beba 2,5 sata :Smile: ).

----------


## tanja37

Ja sam došla na redovnu kontrolu u TA bez trudova u 39 tjednu i dok sam dočekala da dođem na red ( od 9 do 14 sati sam cekala), dobila sam trudove i počela se otvarati. Ostavili su me, u 19 sati sam ušla u box i u 22:02 sam rodila, super brzo i lagano. Prvi i drugi porod u 41+3 TT, prvi prirodan ali slabo sam se otvarala a drugi inducirani i težak. Treći mi je bio najlakši, najbrži i najmanje bolan. A i beba je bila manja od prve dvije... To je ukratko to! Trebala bi ići čim prije ako te ne iznenadi ali eto...nema pravila.

----------


## Nera

Moram priznati da je od početka trudova do poroda kod sva 4 prošlo oko 4 h. A išla sam ovako:
1. 4 h prije u rađaonu
2. 30 min prije u rađaonu - svi se vraćali s berbe pa gužva bila ko u špici, MM projurio zabranjenim smjerom i ostavio me na vratima hitne pa ošao sparkirati auto - jedva stigao na izgon
3. 1 h prije u rađaonu - pitala sam se hoće li MM stići na porod (stigao) kad sam odvezla sina na čuvanje, a MM vozio kćer - eh, kad sam sa sinkom kartala predugo - mama još samo jednu, pa još samo jednu partiju...
4. ravno s pregleda, rađaona bila puna, nas 3 rodile u predrađaoni, opet ne duže od 1 h

----------


## orange80

nisam rodila 3 puta, ali s obzirom da ti je već 2. već bio dosta brz, ja ne bih čekala.

sa mnom je u predrađaoni bila žena koja je rodila 3-ce.
kažem bila, a u stvari je uletjela da se nije stigla niti skinuti,
a rekla je da su odmah krenuli čim je dobila trudove, s tim da je bilo 3 u noći
tak da ih gužva u prometu sigurno nije usporila.

----------


## Ginger

nije pravilo da je svaki sljedeci porod kraci - mozda se mikka javi  :Grin: 
ovisi koliko ti je daleko rodiliste (meni je preko ceste pa me taj dio nije mucio, al su bile neke druge stvari...)

----------


## Sani1612

Rodila sam brzo, ali moj porod je bio induciran jer sam prešišala termin 17 dana.
Uglavnom, sa dva na deset prstiju sam se otvorila u roku sat vremena. 
Ali spuštanje bebe je trajalo dosta dugo.

----------


## kli_kli

Moj treci porod je bio nacisto uvrnut. 
Trudovi su bili bezbolni i jaaaako retki (nisam merila, ali prema rekonstrukciji na oko 20 minuta). Imala sam samo nekoliko pravih i snaznih trudova (mada ni oni nisu boleli, osecala sam ih kao recimo deset puta jacu gravitaciju), SVE OSTALO se moglo podvesti pod pripremne kontrakcije. 
Moj savet je - ako zelis u porodiliste, kreni cim budes sigurna da je porod u toku.

----------


## pikula

važno je i koliko je godina prošlo od zadnjeg poroda. 
meni je prošlo 9 i rekli su mi da nakon 10 gledaju skoro kao na prvorotku.
mene je frkalo dva tjedna, glavica nisko i gura se, skoro neprestano, a pravih trudova nigdje.
onda sam prokrvarila i to kao pms frkanje se pojačalo da nisam mogla spavati i onda sam otišla u rodilište.
bez pravih trudova, tamo je sve stalo i krvarenje i frkanje, ali ja sam bila tako umorna od svih dva tjedna da sam bila presretna kad su rekli da će mi dati drip.
od dripa tj ulaska u rađaonu 45 min do bebice kao i s prvim djetetom.
najbolniji  porod (usprkos nečemu protivbolova) do sad, ali bez rezanja i uz uspješno dojenje odmah.
jako sam krvarila, rekli su da je to često kod višerotki.
svaki porod priča za sebe, teško bih odabrala koji je najlakši.

----------


## buba klara

što se duljine puta tiče, mislim da to nije problem - 15 min mi treba do rodilišta...
5 god. je prošlo od prošlog poroda

----------


## In love

Ja krenula na prve znakove i nisam stigla ( 10 km do rodilista). 

Ali ja sam vec prvo dijete rodila u 4 sata od prvih znakova, drugo jos brze a trece je samo ispalo...ne usudim se na cetvrto taj bi vjerojatno zavrsio u zutoj stampi - rodjen ja wcju  :Wink:

----------


## buba klara

> od dripa tj ulaska u rađaonu 45 min do bebice kao i s prvim djetetom.


45 min? od davanja dripa?

----------


## pikula

da, ali i s prvim je tak bilo.

----------


## buba klara

bogme, i ovdje do sad sve neki brzi porodi...
ja računam da će nam s razvažanjem klinaca do bake i putem do rodilišta trebati pola sata...

znam da ovisi o puno toga i da ništa nije isto ko u prethodnim porodima, a još manje ko u iskustvima drugih, al zanima me koji su to bili znakovi da ste znale da je to - to i krenule (sa 3. djetetom)

----------


## In love

Meni su sva tri poroda krenula sa proljevom.... I nakon toga trudovi, prvi put su bili malo blazi i rijedji, drugi put su vec nakon sat vremena bili na ful, a treci put je odmah nakon praznjenja crijeva krenulo na full, bez ikakvih blazih trudova. Maleni je bio vani nakon 3 ili 4 truda....

----------


## anabeg

Krenula sam u bolnicu oko 19,30 bez trudova, puka vodenjak. Na prvom pregledu, odmah po dolasku, bez trudova, otvorena 6cm. Mislim da je bilo 21,30 kad sam ušla u boks u 22,30 rodila. Mislim da sam otprilike pola sata možda i manje, onih pravih trudova imala..

----------


## klaudija

S trwćim djetetom sam krenula kad su mi trudovi bili na točno 5 min..a počeli su 4 dana prije.. Krwnuli smo od doma,možda koju minutu prije 22h.. Prvo otfurali curke sestri, a onda prema sv. Duhu, iz dubrave.. Sparkirali se, došli ispred rodilišta i sjeli na klupicu. I čekali  :Smile: 
U 23 smo ušli unutra da odem na wc pa smo se uputili u rađaonu.. Rodila sam 2,5 sata kasnije momčinu od 4600 g, bez dripa, a vodenjak mi je pukao pola sata prije izgona..

Prvi porod inducirani, oko 8 sati nakon dolaska sam rodila, a 2. je išao brže, rodila sam isto cca 2,5 sata nakon ulaska u rađaonu.. Ali s dripom.. Išla sam u bolnicu ba pregled pa su ne zadržali jer sam bila tri prsta otvorena i imala to jutro lagane trudove.,

Sljedeći put ako ga bude, pijem kavu na klupici do predzadnje sekunde :D

----------


## Brokvica

Meni je pukao vodenjak doma u 18:00, u 18:35 beba je plakala. Srecom bio je vikend pa smo stigli do bolnice. Ja ne bih puno cekala. Sretno!

----------


## buba klara

sve sami brzinski porodi  :Smile: )
mislila sam na ovaj topic pred zoru kad me krenulo šarafit, ko pms (u 37. sam tjednu), i taman htjela budit mm-a... al sam se ipak skulirala, malo prošetala, prodisala i sve prestalo... cijelo jutros se ništa ne dogadja, pa zaključujem da su to ovi lažni, pripremni .-)

----------


## tangerina

> Ja sam došla na redovnu kontrolu u TA bez trudova u 39 tjednu i dok sam dočekala da dođem na red ( od 9 do 14 sati sam cekala)


joj tanja, molim te reci mi da sam nešto krivo shvatila i da nisi na redovitom pregledu kod ginekologa čekala 5 sati u 39. tjednu trudnoće

----------


## Sani1612

Ako je tanja37 isla na preglede na sv.duh moguce da je cekala toliko. 
Meni se to dogodilo na sv.duhu s drugom bebom. U 13h sam  bila narucena,u 17 h dosla na red. Trudovi sibaju,pukao vodenjak,beba stigla oko 18h.

----------


## buba klara

Da, na SD se zna dogodit da se toliko ceka u TA.

----------


## buba klara

Da pitam ovdje iskusne mame - dakle, sutra ulazim u 38. tj. Nocas od 3 do 5 me frkalo ko PMS, nisko, prema pubicnoj kosti. Nije bilo u intervalima, vec stalna, tupa bol, bas ko PMS.
Jel se to beba glavom spusta dole? Ili trudovi? Makar nije bilo prekida ni jacanja.
Jutros sve ok.

----------


## Optimisticna

mene je tako bolilo neku večer, prošlo je od tada par dana... još sam uvijek doma.

----------


## rumena

Tako je i meni tjedan-dva prije poroda. Rekla bih da se bebica spušta, kosti zdjelice šire. Meni je čak išla bol više u prepone.

----------


## buba klara

i meni prošlo... i sve skupa stalo... nije me više tako stezalo, osim dok dulje šetam...

----------


## Lutonjica

1. porod - 20 sati od prvih trudova 

drugi i treći porod su mi krenuli pucanjem vodenjaka bez trudova:
2. porod - 16 sati od pucanja vodenjaka (a 7 sati od prvih trudova)
3. porod - 7 sati od pucanja vodenjaka (a 5 sati od prvih trudova)

----------


## mikka

ja bi na uvodno pitanje odgovorila sa - nikad  :Grin: 

salim se. mislim ne salim se ali za sebe, ne za druge  :Grin: 

meni je 1. porod od prvog truda trajao 12 sati, a drugi i treci po 20 sati. kod mene ima vremena koliko hoces.

----------


## buba klara

drago mi je pročitati da su u većini ipak vaši treći porodi bili nešto kraći od prethodnih  :Smile:  
(makar to ne znači i lakši, al svejedno...)
i ja možda imam uvrnuti tajming - ali ja ne brojim svoje sate poroda od početka prvih trudova, to mene frče onak podnošljivo, tu još čitam, hodam, pričam pa to i ne računam... samo se nadam da me neće ovaj put iznenadit brzinski oni jači koji krenu pred kraj...

----------


## Lutonjica

ako računamo na one jake prave trudove, onda su mi u sva 3 poroda trajali cca 1-2 sata

----------


## buba klara

to je ono što me brine - jel treći put ti najjači trudovi dodju brzinski, ili (pretpostavljam) ipak imaju ove lakše kao uvod?

----------


## mikka

meni su najjaci trudovi u 2. i 3. porodu trajali po 4 sata. dovoljno za otic do npr beca  :lool:

----------


## buba klara

ti najjači su meni trajali 
1. put 2 sata, 
2. put - 45 min  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

sami ti najjači trudovi su mi podjednako trajali u svim porodima, 1-2 sata, kako sam napisala
jedino je ovaj "pripremni" period prije njih bio sa svakim porodom sve kraći

----------


## orange80

> joj tanja, molim te reci mi da sam nešto krivo shvatila i da nisi na redovitom pregledu kod ginekologa čekala 5 sati u 39. tjednu trudnoće


znači ima i neke prednosti u tome što nikad nisam dočekala 38. TT

nikad bila u TA, a kamoli čekala satima...

----------


## Optimisticna

Lako je tako.... kad znaš da te boli trud. Ja npr. ne znam, ne osjetim trud. Mene samo dosta bole križa. I sad si mislim (ulazim u 39tt  :Shock: ) kad ići? Ja u stvari čekam da mi pukne vodenjak ili da mi na pregledu na datum termina kažu da ostajem na porodu.

----------


## Lutonjica

a kako je bilo na prvom porodu, isto nisi imala bolne trudove?

----------


## tanja37

> joj tanja, molim te reci mi da sam nešto krivo shvatila i da nisi na redovitom pregledu kod ginekologa čekala 5 sati u 39. tjednu trudnoće


Jesam, jesam! U Vinogradskoj! Ali nema veze, ja si to zamislim kao kampiranje- voda, grickalice i ostalo...

----------


## Optimisticna

> a kako je bilo na prvom porodu, isto nisi imala bolne trudove?


otvorena 8cm poslje 45 minuta nakon redovnog pregleda (do onda 3cm otvorena). Imala sam izgon s dripom, možda 10 umjetnih trudova. Ma da sam *bilo šta* osjetila osim dripa. Mojih trudova 0.

----------


## kli_kli

Optimisticna, meni treci put nije ni vodenjak puknuo (rodila sam bebu u celom celcatom vodenjaku).
Ja mislim ako bas zelis u porodiliste, da moras biti spremna cim osetis da se nesto desava. 
Mojih nekoliko trudova koji su bili potrebni da rodim Lunu su bili na tolikom razmaku da mi sestra (koja je bila sa mnom i kojoj sam govorila da cu 'jako brzo roditi') uopste nije verovala da se bilo sta desava.

----------


## Optimisticna

Dio "problema" je u odnosu ja-moja ginekologica. Pred tri tjedna mi je rekla da samo što nisam rodila, šalje me na ctg prosječno 3 puta u 10 dana. Doktori na kbc-u za razliku od nje zagovaraju nečačkanje, ne preglede jer je ustanovljeno već prije (od 31 tt) da se fino otvaram, trudova nema i neka sam što više doma, manje po doktorima (gripe i prehlade da izbjegnem). Prošlo dva tjedna, ja sam doma, ulazim u 39.tt , križa svako malo zategnu, ja se inače osjećam ok, bijelu kutu vidjela nisam. Osim što imam dojam da će malom glava van svaki put kad kihnem. I sad ne znam da li sam neodgovorna jer je sad praksa da se ide svaki tjedan na pregled, ili je stvarno bolje da sam što manje po čačkanjima, jer vidim da se dani trudnoće koja je po moj doktorici trebala završiti u 36 tt slažu, slažu, slažu i da ću možda i do termina.

----------


## Kikica1

I moja sogica je imala takav osjecaj s drugim djetetom, kaze malo je stezala kriza. Ali nije bilo povremeno nego ipak malo cesce jer je zakljucila da bi to mogli biti trudovi. Ona veli da je s prvim 15 sati hodala i da je imala bas gadne trudove od ispred, tako da izgleda i nije pravilo da je svaki puta isto. I mene je prvi puta dosta bolilo, drugi puta mi je otisla voda i dugo sam bila u predrađaoni s laganim trudicima, tek pred sam izgon me bas sfrkalo. Treci put me sprasila sveki pravac rodilista iako sam ja tvrdila da me ne boli dovoljno (kad sam dosla do rodilista me zabolilo dovoljno do te mjere da smo dijete hvatali po predrađaoni jer me nisu ni stigli pregledati). Recimo za ovo dvoje prvih sam bila otvorena prije nego je krenulo, sa zadnjim sam na pregledu s 38 bila zatvorena. Meni je ginica rekla da je sve omeksano i kako treba i da ce brzo ici kad krene.

----------


## Mariachi2906

Nema pravila!
Ako osjetiš da te jako šarafi, žuri, ako ne, ja ne bih... Ovisno i koliko si daleko od bolnice...
kod mene je  bilo svakako:
1. porod - pukao vodenjak doma, do poroda prošlo 2h. U rađaoni sam provela 20minuta i rodila.

2. pukao vodenjak doma, rodila za 8h, pred kraj sam htjela doma :p

3. Sve skupa 20hi30min.
Lagani trudovi... otišla u bolnicu... ležala na desnom boku na ctg-u cijelu noć, ujutro mi dali drip i s dripom za sat i pol jedva nekako rodila.

4. Ostavili me u bolnici zbog tlaka, u noći mi puko vodenjak, rodila u 4 slabija trudića, sve skupa 45minuta, u rađaoni bila 20 min.
Nisam uopće osjetila taj porod. Za par sati su mi se vratile sve fizioloske funkcije i cak sam se otusirala!

5. Došla na pregled bez trudova - otvorena 4cm! Inducirali me i za sat i 40 min užasnih trudova i izgona od 15min rodila svog ljudinu ili medvjedića, kak se uzme... nije dugo trajalo, ali je bilo iscrpljujuce.

Sretno!

----------


## Lutonjica

> . I sad ne znam da li sam neodgovorna jer je sad praksa da se ide svaki tjedan na pregled, ili je stvarno bolje da sam što manje po čačkanjima, jer vidim da se dani trudnoće koja je po moj doktorici trebala završiti u 36 tt slažu, slažu, slažu i da ću možda i do termina.


ne znam što da ti kažem
ja u trećoj trudnoći nakon 36 tjedna više nisam uopće išla na preglede, nikakve nigdje
ne mislim da sam bila neodgovorna, nego sam razmišljala da nakon 36 tjedna ionako više ništa ne mogu napraviti osim čekati da porod krene. ništa pametno ne bih saznala na pregledima, osim informacije jesam li i koliko otvorena, a to je zapravo skroz nebitno, jer mogu bit otvorena 4 prsta tjednima, ili bit skroz zatvorena pa rodit to popodne...
rodila sam u 40 tjednu, da je potrajalo nakon 40. tjedna otišla bih na još jedan pregled

----------


## Optimisticna

mislim da ću otići doktoru na dan termina onako kako mi je jedan doc savjetovao. Osim toga voljela bih izbjeći boleštine, gripe itd....

----------


## buba klara

jutros bila na Sv. Duhu - 38+2, pregled samo UZV, hvala Bogu, sve ok... bebica uredna, pokreti, položaj, protoci... 
i dalje sam oduševljena pomacima (da nema vaginalnog pregleda, to mi je bila noćna mora od prvog poroda), kaže dr. kad krene - znat ćete  :Smile:

----------


## hm

1. porod - od prvih trudova do poroda - 9 sati (možda bi trajalo dva sata duže da nije bilo dripa)
2. porod - prespavala sve trudove, prve osjetila tek nakon buđenja i tad porod u roku  - 45 min. (extra brz i lagan porod)
3. porod - od prvih trudova do poroda - skoro 24 sata (najduži i najteži porod 
4. porod - od prvih trudova do poroda - 5 sati
s tim da je razmak između 1. i 2. poroda te 2. i 3. poroda bio 2 godine, a između 3. i 4. poroda 5 godina
tak da je brzina i lakoća poroda jako, jako relativna stvar

----------


## jelena.O

> kaže dr. kad krene - znat ćete


ja nikad nisam osjetila trud

----------


## buba klara

kako? rodila si na dogovoreni CR ili?

----------


## jelena.O

rodila carski slučajnost radi tlaka, ali nisam skužila ni jedan trud, tak se poklopilo, na ctg su vidli trudove itekakve.

drugo djete skoro došlo i vaginalno ali u zadnji čas naraso tlak.

----------


## Optimisticna

i eto me.... preksutra 40 tt. Ne osjetim ništa. Tu i tamo me stegne u trbuhu, dobro, sinoć je to bilo unutar sat vremena svakih par minuta i stalo. Prošla prehladu i užasno kašljanje, napinjanje od kašlja nije ništa potaklo. 5.2. idem na pregled (ako me ne zatrpa snijeg).

----------


## buba klara

samo da javim -  prije 5 dana rodila na SD, bebač super, evo nas već doma  :Smile: 
sva sreća da sam krenula u rodilište sa trudovima na 10 min, jer sam rodila i otvarala se sa svojim prirodnim trudovima u 1,5h  :Smile: 
mogu samo pohvalit svu ekipu na SD, od babice, doktorice do sestara, stvarno je sve prošlo prirodno, bez epiziotomije, dripa, ikakvih kemija...

----------


## Mariachi2906

Bravo! Čestitam! Super si to odradila!  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

čestitam

----------


## maca papucarica

Buba klara, čestitam na trećoj srećici! 
Uživajte  :Heart:

----------

